# Best Route from Boise to Eugene OR



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

The map program routes IH 84 NW to Portland then S on IH 5 to Eugene, is there a better route? It appears not on the atlas, looks like maybe mountain driving and 2 lane highways which I avoid. Thoughts and/or recommendations for a flat lander driver. 

Thanks!


----------



## sdnordahl (Sep 1, 2012)

Take 84 to I5 S. That's the fastest most direct route. 84 and I5 are main heavily traveled interstate highways. There is some great scenery and country you could drive through if you wanted but it doesn't sound like you do.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

sdnordahl said:


> Take 84 to I5 S. That's the fastest most direct route. 84 and I5 are main heavily traveled interstate highways. There is some great scenery and country you could drive through if you wanted but it doesn't sound like you do.


Thanks! Nope, not sight seeing, pre-national amateur training starts Monday morning, don't want to be late.


----------



## Ron in Portland (Apr 1, 2006)

sdnordahl said:


> Take 84 to I5 S. That's the fastest most direct route...


Fastest? Maybe. Most direct? Not so sure.

If you take Hiway 20, from Ontario, ID, through Bend, OR, then 126 down to Eugene, it shaves 100 miles off the trip. However, it probably doesn't save you all that much time. I have driven the Bend/Eugene portion and it's a nice drive and you can still go a decent pace. Not familiar with the Bend to Ontario, ID portion.


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

The drive on 84 along the Columbia River is pretty spectacular scenery, even if you don't have time to stop....


----------



## sdnordahl (Sep 1, 2012)

Ron in Portland said:


> Fastest? Maybe. Most direct? Not so sure.
> 
> If you take Hiway 20, from Ontario, ID, through Bend, OR, then 126 down to Eugene, it shaves 100 miles off the trip. However, it probably doesn't save you all that much time. I have driven the Bend/Eugene portion and it's a nice drive and you can still go a decent pace. Not familiar with the Bend to Ontario, ID portion.



True but he said he didn't want a two lane mountain route so that takes that off the table.


----------



## Willie Alderson (Jan 26, 2011)

Interstate to Portland and then south on I-5 is the fastest. However you want to plan on avoiding rush hour traffic through Portland. To be safe I wouldn't want to drive through Portland anytime between 3-7pm


----------



## sdnordahl (Sep 1, 2012)

Willie Alderson said:


> Interstate to Portland and then south on I-5 is the fastest. However you want to plan on avoiding rush hour traffic through Portland. To be safe I wouldn't want to drive through Portland anytime between 3-7pm


Agree

If you go through portland during rush hr take 205s off 84 and it will connect you to I5 and avoid some of the worst traffic.


----------



## IowaBayDog (May 17, 2006)

sdnordahl said:


> Agree
> 
> If you go through portland during rush hr take 205s off 84 and it will connect you to I5 and avoid some of the worst traffic.


If you go thru Portland at rush hour 205 can be the worst option to get to I-5. If you have a Google Maps based GPS it will direct you to the least traffic route at that specific time. But mostly avoid Portland in the mornings or evenings.

The drive down I-84 thru the Columbia River Gorge is spectacular to say the least. The other options are pretty scenic too though. Shouldn't have any trouble with snow in the passes right now taking either route.


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

The 20 to 126 route used to be an hour or more faster before they raised the interstate speed limits. In my experience its still about 30 min faster, and my choice, because I prefer to avoid Portlands traffic.

For Ed, I would recommend the I84 route, with the 205 bypass, since you prefer to avoid the mountain 2 lanes


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

sdnordahl said:


> Agree
> 
> If you go through portland during rush hr take 205s off 84 and it will connect you to I5 and avoid some of the worst traffic.


This is true of every metropolitan area that I have traveled through, some worse than others and I am intimately familiar with the problem locally (D/FW). Fortunately I will hit Portland on Sunday so I expect minimal problems.


----------



## sdnordahl (Sep 1, 2012)

EdA said:


> This is true of every metropolitan area that I have traveled through, some worse than others and I an intimately familiar with the problem locally (D/FW). Fortunately I will hit Portland on Sunday so I expect minimal problems.



Safe travels. I might make it to the nationals on Saturday.


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

Ed, just go 84 to 5. There are other routes but on some if you break down your a long way from nowhere. Good luck in the National Am.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Give em hell at the National, Doc!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Dr A will you be stopping in Boise overnight or long enough to train for a couple of hours


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

I always went through bend when I lived in Eugene and would come home from Eugene to visit. I can drive that in my sleep I have done it so many times. I hate Portland so I always went cross country, better places to air dogs and see animals. A radar detector is good when in Oregon.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I would guess you are driving west thru Salt Lake City > Boise....there are a few rest stops along the way but they are not conducive to airing the dogs....there are however good places to stop at the Fairfield ID exit, places to eat and gas up,and areas just north of the interstate about a mile up to air the dogs and stretch out....also outside of Burley....decent choices of eating establishments in Twin Falls...if by some chance you stop in Mountain Home the speed laws are strictly enforced especially near the AFB

If by some chance you need to stop at the clinic to address any aches or pains its a very easy find on Main St. down the street from Boise State U....

Have a safe trip...Good Luck at the National Am


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> I would guess you are driving west thru Salt Lake City > Boise....there are a few rest stops along the way but they are not conducive to airing the dogs....there are however good places to stop at the Fairfield ID exit, places to eat and gas up,and areas just north of the interstate about a mile up to air the dogs and stretch out....also outside of Burley....decent choices of eating establishments in Twin Falls...if by some chance you stop in Mountain Home the speed laws are strictly enforced especially near the AFB
> 
> If by some chance you need to stop at the clinic to address any aches or pains its a very easy find on Main St. down the street from Boise State U....
> 
> Have a safe trip...Good Luck at the National Am


Thank you for the good wishes and the travel info, particularly airing, just the stuff needed in unfamiliar territory. It is a long 3 day drive but interstate or divided 4 lane all the way, hope I don't run out of audiobooks and hope I don't have an early trip home! If my back acts up I might stop and see Clint on the way home.


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

There is a great place to air dogs in Ogden Utah off of I-15. Right by Willard Bay. Other then that, good luck Dr Ed and Holland!!

PM sent Dr Ed...


----------



## IowaBayDog (May 17, 2006)

EdA said:


> Thank you for the good wishes and the travel info, particularly airing, just the stuff needed in unfamiliar territory. It is a long 3 day drive but interstate or divided 4 lane all the way, hope I don't run out of audiobooks and hope I don't have an early trip home! If my back acts up I might stop and see Clint on the way home.


Best of Luck!! So far the weather looks to perfect but that can change of course. St. Louis Ponds dog training area is just off I-5 south of Woodburn Oregon if you need a good airing or training place south of Portland. You're about 2 hours from Roseburg from there.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

Don't forget when u cross into Oregon don't try and fill up your truck yourself! Full service only by law!


----------



## IowaBayDog (May 17, 2006)

blake_mhoona said:


> Don't forget when u cross into Oregon don't try and fill up your truck yourself! Full service only by law!


Doesn't apply to Diesel though, you can fill that yourself. Otherwise yes they are like gas pump nazi's!!


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

> I always went through bend when I lived in Eugene and would come home from Eugene to visit. I can drive that in my sleep I have done it so many times. I hate Portland so I always went cross country, better places to air dogs and see animals. A radar detector is good when in Oregon.


I'll second that. Its way faster to go through Bend and through three sisters and every bit as pretty. 

Pete


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Is Water World on the way from SLC to Boise or no?


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

To heck with the drive - good luck Ed and Holland - i am envious !


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Take your time Dr Ed, stop and smell the roses and other sites while going to the National Am. Good luck to you and Holland.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Old School Labs said:


> Take your time Dr Ed, stop and smell the roses and other sites while going to the National Am. Good luck to you and Holland.


First day plan Wellington or Laramie, thanks from both of us!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I have no advice on the trip. Give Holland an ear rub or 2 for me. Best of luck. I expect big things from you 2.


----------



## AllAroundLab (Dec 21, 2010)

Breck said:


> Is Water World on the way...


What is this Water World? I see people mention it on here and have no idea what anyone is talking about. Wherever it is it must be private or surely I'd know of it.

If you need somewhere to let the dogs out in Idaho, If you turn off I84 at the Boise Stage Stop just east of Boise you can take them to some BLM land right there around Indian Creek Reservoir, which is most likely dry by now, but at least there is a place to let them out. There is a little restroom building out there too.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Breck said:


> Is Water World on the way from SLC to Boise or no?





AllAroundLab said:


> What is this Water World? I see people mention it on here and have no idea what anyone is talking about. Wherever it is it must be private or surely I'd know of it.
> 
> If you need somewhere to let the dogs out in Idaho, If you turn off I84 at the Boise Stage Stop just east of Boise you can take them to some BLM land right there around Indian Creek Reservoir, which is most likely dry by now, but at least there is a place to let them out. There is a little restroom building out there too.


"Waterworld" is the nickname of Mr Fruehling's place near Ketchum/Sun Valley Idaho, lots of technical water, have not been in a few seasons so have no idea what his water levels are at...fun place to go if invited


----------



## wetdog (May 2, 2010)

I would definitely go the highway 20/126 route through Ontario, Burns, Redmond, Eugene route. These are great highways and avoid ALL the traffic common with the Portland area. I live near Bend/Redmond and have driven that route a TON. It is much shorter than taking the interstates....you can use map quest to see the route and time it. Dr Ed, who are you training with in Eugene? I will also be there on Mon for pre-national training with the group that includes Jerry Patopea. I know there are at least 4 groups alternating properties, which I have trained on in the past....some good grounds with very technical water. Good luck and I will say hi when I see you at the national. Dave Zalunardo


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

I will be with one of those groups for whom Jerry has arranged training grounds. Have a couple of days to decide on the route and consult with the other driver in our caravan, thanks for the input!


----------



## AllAroundLab (Dec 21, 2010)

BonMallari said:


> "Waterworld" is the nickname of Mr Fruehling's place near Ketchum/Sun Valley Idaho, lots of technical water, have not been in a few seasons so have no idea what his water levels are at...fun place to go if invited


That is what I suspected it was but wasn't sure. It is too bad there are no club training grounds around here. To answer Breck's question then, Water World is about 70 miles north of the I84 route that one takes from SLC to Boise.


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

BonMallari said:


> "Waterworld" is the nickname of Mr Fruehling's place near Ketchum/Sun Valley Idaho, lots of technical water, have not been in a few seasons so have no idea what his water levels are at...fun place to go if invited


Coordinates or general direction from ketchum? I'd like to see a google earth image of a place described like that


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

blake_mhoona said:


> Coordinates or general direction from ketchum? I'd like to see a google earth image of a place described like that


Seriously ? do you really think I would post up the coordinates to someone's private grounds, on an open internet chat forum....especially without his permission...I would like to be invited back....and you can Google earth all you want , they dont show up, neither does the place we train at about 10 miles away...because I checked


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Bon, with so many of the other well known water properties out there having there pics all over the internet, National sites, and this forum previously... I don't think Blake was asking you to expose protected information or highly guarded secrets. 

I would like to see the pic myself if it is available, but didn't ask. No big deal... 

Al that really needed to be said is the picture isn't available to the public. Don't you think?;-)


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Since I live outside Eugene, I would tell you avoid Portland at any cost. God forsaken traffic hellhole. Unless you plan on driving through at midnight. I-5 is as bad as it gets for absolute boredom. Come through bend, go through sisters and down Mckenzie pass into springfield. Way faster, less traffic, beautiful oregon cascade mountains and the Mckenzie river all the way down. 

Oh and I brought my clients and training group out last night and spent 4 hours weed eating ponds and running mounds on The training grounds for you. Place looks great. Good luck

/paul


----------



## T-bone (Jul 15, 2009)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Oh and I brought my clients and training group out last night and spent 4 hours weed eating ponds and running mounds on The training grounds for you. Place looks great. Good luck
> 
> /paul


And I can hardly lift my arms today ...  Agree, grounds look amazing!


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

BonMallari said:


> Seriously ? do you really think I would post up the coordinates to someone's private grounds, on an open internet chat forum....especially without his permission...I would like to be invited back....and you can Google earth all you want , they dont show up, neither does the place we train at about 10 miles away...because I checked


Being able to see a satellite picture and getting permission to train there are 2 totally different things. I simply wanted to see an overhead pic of a place that has a nickname because the water is so good. Everyone knows what the Carruths in ravenna looks like does that mean their privacy is violated? Google earth isn't a secret. Anyone with half mind can find whatever they want. If people don't like that move to another planet. I simply asked for a little guidance before I spend 10-15 minutes on it


----------

